# Ungarn - staatlicher Touristenfischereischein



## Markomanne (11. Januar 2019)

Liebe Gemeinde,

Ich habe gehört, dass man für staatliche Gewässer in Ungarn, einen Touristenfischerischein benötigt.

Diesen kann man, nach Abschluss eine Onlineprüfung, hier beantragen:

https://tuhir.nebih.gov.hu/home/index#

Soweit, so gut!

In den Lernunterlagen steht jedoch ...

#1.1.2 ... Eine staatliche Touristenfischereischein besitzende Person kann über ein Angelgerät - ... - verfügen.

Heißt das, dass nicht-ungarische Staatsbürger nur noch mit einer Rute fischen dürfen?

Kennt sich jemand mit diesem Thema aus?!?

LG und Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2019)

Moin, kannst du den originalgetreu mal hier rein kopieren, habe keine Lust mich zu registrieren, kann dir aber vielleicht helfen.

Bin allerdings seit 2017 nicht mehr in Ungarn gewesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Januar 2019)

So hab gerade beim Mohosz mal nachgesehen.  Ich lese daraus,  dass du die Wahl hast, ob du einen für das ganze Jahr gültigen Fischereischein wählst, der die Prüfung voraussetzt, dann darfst du mit 2 Ruten Fischen,  oder eine auf drei Monate beschränkten Fischereischein, der dann aber nur eine Rute zulässt, aber ohne Prüfung zu erhalten ist. Quasi für Touristen, die unvorbereitet nach Ungarn reisen und dennoch angeln möchten.

Selbstverständlich brauchst du zusätzlich die Erlaubnis für das entsprechende Gewässer.


----------

